# Alaska



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ill be leaving for Alaska tomorrow. Sadly it looks like it may rain a lot. However I think its like Texas and unpredictable. I HOPE! 

Ill be blogging and posting pics. I bought an aircard but not sure how much I will be online. If yall need anything hit up Dawna. 

Dont get my quilt dirty at the National.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

lane: Melissa---have a great time in Alaska! I'll be looking forward to the awesome pictures!:whoo:

Stay safe!:hug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip! You know I'll be thinking about you and looking forward to those photos. Enjoy it all!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Melissa, have a fantastic time. My Mom is on an Alaskan cruise right now and said it is amazing. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I saw on twitter that you were packing and I wondered where to. Have a fabulous time and send me your email address that I can attach a file to so you can upload the pet insurance policy for people to download.

Gosh I'm jealous - can't wait to see your fabulous pictures.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Have a great trip, Melissa!*

Melissa,

I'm looking forward to your visit to Jackson Hole, too. It will be great to meet you this fall.

Hugs and Chuckles,

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pictures!!! Have fun.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great time Melissa. I'll be checking your blog for pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She's going to see the Polar Brears :whoo:
Have a great time, cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Have a great trip!
Looking forward to seeing your photos


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip. Alaska is a state I plan to visit one day.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im hoping for Grizzly Bears actually! Polar Bears are WAYYYYYYYY far north and very hard to access in Alaska, plus I bet they are HUNGRY!

Here is my blog addy if anyone wants to keep up with photos etc.

www.blondeanddangerous.com


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK Grizzly Bears sound way more scary, even if the polar bears are hungry it sounds safer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a great trip Melissa! I will be sitting here, making wedding favors and being totally jealous of you all in Alaska and National.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a wonderful trip!! We will miss you!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am so jealous! Thats my Dh & mine dream vacation. I cant wait for your fabulous pictures!! Have a great time Melissa.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Have a great time, Melissa.....are you sure you don't need someone to carry your equipment???????


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Have a wonderful trip, Melissa. You will have some gorgeous scenery for your photographic skills.


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Have a fantastic time! I'll keep up with your photos. Alaska = beautiful. Your photos = beautiful. The combination? Awesome I'm sure! *runs off to bookmark your blog*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great time and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Today is the first time I have had internet, cell service or TV for over a week! We have been in Denali park camped out with pretty much no outside connection! 

I found out today about the hurricane, republican VP, ( happy about that), Cowboys FINALLY win preseason, VALLEE winning A FREAKING AGAIN.. hello.. AMAZING!!! 

So much to take in.

OH and my Blog got taken over by a porn site. HAHA Its back now. 

Tomorrow Ill be posting photos of soldiers we met, bears, and all kinds of animals. 

Ill be gone all day photographing bears... being in the wilderness away from everything really makes you realize whats important. Dont ever get caught up in what other people are doing or believe in. Stay true to yourself and you will be happy! Lets not get caught up in a "my way or the highway" mentality. We all think different and thats what makes the world great!!! I met 6 soldiers tonight going to Iraq, ( they were excited !!!), they wont be back for a year. Babies. Makes you put all our trivial differences in perspective.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Enjoy your day in the wilderness, Melissa.......can't wait to see your pictures!
Thanks for the reminders of what is important.....it's ok to differ, but not ok to not accept those differences!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So well said!!! You are a gem Melissa!!! Have great & SAFE day!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sounds like it was a much needed trip and I can't wait to see photos too 

Amanda


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your photos. Enjoy!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Alaska is one of the places I want to visit. Have a wonderful time!
Carole


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! Glad you are having a good time and looking forward to bear pictures!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey girl, I enjoyed our quick message exchange and am looking forward to some detailed catching up, especially wildlife photos!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Melissa! I love the second shot on your blog entry of the bear in the water. Awesome capture. Sounds like you had a great time. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Hey Melissa! I love the second shot on your blog entry of the bear in the water. Awesome capture. Sounds like you had a great time. Can't wait to see more pics.


I agree they are great.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG! The bear photos are *amazing*!!!! Wow! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome back, Melissa! I also loved the bear photos and the jumping one was so cool! I'm sure you've got some other great ones to share, so I'll just patiently sit by my computer and keep refreshing until the new ones are uploaded. Just kidding! I hope you take some time to relax from the trip home and your unpacking. I missed you!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!! I did not go through my photos tonight, I will tomorrow. Our floors in our house are fixed, YAY! I got Golide home and she is so happy to be back. She is laying half outside and half inside right now, in her favorite spot. 

I had such a good time, and I'm sad I missed National, but this was a trip of a lifetime! 

Ill be posting photos all WEEK!  Including my much coveted shot of the LYNX! Im so excited about that one!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome back, Melissa! You've been missed. I'm eager to see the yet to be posted shots you were able to get. Those bear ones are great!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad to hear you had such a great time, Melissa! I loved the pics you've put up on your site. Can't wait to see more. You are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Including my much coveted shot of the LYNX!


 Really?! I'm really looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome back Melissa!:welcome::hug:

Glad you are safely home and have some GORGEOUS shots! Wow!:clap2: I can't wait to see more!


----------

